# Oscar Growth



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Does anyone know how long it takes for an Oscar to reach 6 inches. It's in a 55 gallon with 4 mbuna. Feeding it tetra flakes, hikari small floating cichlid pellets and new life spectrum.


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

in prime conditions (good water change routine) and good diet 1' a month.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

I have an oscar in a 55. Hes tiny, hoping he grows quick. Im from Floirda too. What part are you from?


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree with DBLN8. About an 1" a month if you feed well and keep up with water changes(weekly at least 50%). Try some small live crickets, my guys love them.
Don't forget your veggies, peas are great.


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

"It's in a 55 gallon with 4 mbuna" This will not work completely different types of water conditions required for these fish, your Oscar will eventually eat the Mbuna or they will harass him and stress him out.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

I dont agree with the water conditions. Just about any fish you buy has been aquarium breed flr generations and lived in the water local to your area. Plus i have heard all these fish are very adaptable, especially oscars. I have kept my ph at 7.8 in all my tanks, now in my new area it comes out that way. Every fish i have is happy and showing fine color.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Re: Water conditions...

think they are talking about regular water changes, good filtration etc..


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info, pascal county in florida


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Pasco county sorry


----------



## CC01 (Jul 20, 2013)

'Oscar was the first cichlid I owned, way back when 30 gallons and UG filters was considered pristine. Mine grew at least 1" per month, and lived to be 12 years old. Ol' 12 day power outage took him out.

Say if your Oscar is 3" now, expect him to be nearly "6 by Halloween if not sooner. :thumb:


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

*** got my oscar in a hospital tank right. Will that stunt his growth at all? He got his ********** in the big tank. He needs to heal and a little size on him before going back.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

No he should be fine as long as it's not long.


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

Cichlidman14 said:


> No he should be fine as long as it's not long.


Soon as his fins get better and his nip marks go away. I really hope he grows faster. Hes not too big on going to the top for food yet. So he doesnt really chow down on bloodworms or brineshrimp. I thought they would help him grow


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

apollo240 said:


> I dont agree with the water conditions. Just about any fish you buy has been aquarium breed flr generations and lived in the water local to your area. Plus i have heard all these fish are very adaptable, especially oscars. I have kept my ph at 7.8 in all my tanks, now in my new area it comes out that way. Every fish i have is happy and showing fine color.


http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=713

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=531

Different fish from different parts of the world with different water requirements. Will the individual fish adapt? possibly but as aquarium owner your responsibility to your fish is to provide the best conditions for the animal.
Just my 2 cents.....you do what ever you have "heard"


----------



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

The best conditions possible would be a lake, especially back where they came from. However, I dont think our aquarium bred fish would survive. I doubt they have the instinct. They are used to being fed. Plus they are used to the local water conditions. Most fish stores *** seen use the same water for everyone. I understand back where they are from are way different conditions. But wih our aquarium bred fish I dont see it as much of a problem. A few experts who have been doing this for longer than I have been alive have told me this. To each his own, Im not going to knock the guy for mixing them.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank u all for posting replies, he is steadily growing and jumps out of the water a little for food and loves to follow me around the tank. Who wouldn't love an oscar


----------



## Bradlea (Jul 22, 2013)

Good to see here well according to me its was the water condition.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

You can make the claim that Oscars and Mbuna do not co-exist well without even touching water conditions. Simply not a good combo - aggression, diet, you name it.

I would have to say that I would be confident keeping CA/SA fish in our 7.8 tap though. And I'm pretty sure Oscars are naturally in river systems, etc. - not a lake.

As for the growth rate, Cichlidman14, 1" per month is very possible. I would look at acquiring a 75+ gallon tank if you want your Oscar to have any tank-mates (and inquire here when you choose them). He would be happier in something larger than a 55 even on his own.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok I'm trying to get a 75


----------

